# Apologetic software



## SolaSaint (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi all,

Does anyone know of any software that is geared towards apologetic ministries. I don't know of anything like Logos or E-Sword that has apologetic data and media, but I sure would use it if it were available. 

I know there is an apologetic study bible and it may be in digital format, but I'm looking for software that does more, one that directly gives references to specific cults and false beliefs and even polemics. I think it would be a great tool or app for a tablet also. Please let me know if there is something out there that I'm not aware of. Thanks


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Oct 21, 2011)

CARM used to sell a notebook, MOAN, _Mother of All Notebooks_, that would be very useful to obtain. I cannot seem to see it still linked at the CARM.org website.

Over 1100 pages in MS Word format. I purchased a copy years ago. The front matter states:



> By Rev. Matthew J. Slick, M. Div.
> www.carm.org
> copyright 2003
> 
> ...



From this I assume I could pass along the material, upon request. Send me an email: amr AT askmrreligion DOT com and I will zip the 8MB+ volume and email it.

AMR


----------



## SolaSaint (Oct 21, 2011)

awesome


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Oct 21, 2011)

SolaSaint said:


> awesome


Hope it meets your needs.


----------



## jogri17 (Oct 21, 2011)

Will you do it for me? I'd love to put it into Logos format and incorporate it into my digital library.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Oct 21, 2011)

I emailed you as well, Mr. Religion. I would love a copy if you don't mind.

Thank you!


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 22, 2011)

There is a free version of the CARM Bible Difficulties dictionary in the "theWord" Bible software format. TheWord is an excellent free program, similar to e-Sword with a few more features.

http://www.douglashamp.com/theword-books/


----------



## Berean (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks, Dennis!


----------

